
Important security notice from Lynda.com - zapt02
Just received this email:<p>We recently became aware that an unauthorized third party breached a database that included some of your Lynda​.com learning data, such as contact information and courses viewed. We are informing you of this issue out of an abundance of caution.<p>Please know that we have no evidence that this data included your password. And while we have no evidence that your specific account was accessed or that any data has been made publicly available, ​we wanted to notify you as a precautionary measure.<p>If you have questions, we encourage you to contact us through our Support Center.<p>The Lynda​.com team
======
ezekg
They probably store passwords hashed with MD5 too. I wish more websites
provided 2-factor auth.

